# Trainer in Mid Michigan



## SJC72 (Apr 5, 2008)

Anybody know of any good trainers in the Midland, Michigan area? Seems like all the good trainers that I've been able to find in Michigan are just too far away.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.ccpdt.org/rstr/MI.html
This is a list of Certified pet dog trainers in Michigan.


----------



## SJC72 (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to post that. Unfortunately it just re-emphasizes what I was saying about no trainers being in my area. I guess I will have to look into classes at the local AKC club.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't have any good ones near me either, 45 min. away is the closest. Two of those on the list near me do not have the time to train because of their "real" jobs, so they suggest another one. The AKC kennel club near me isn't all that great, but if you go, you will luckily hook up w/ other GSD people and then maybe get more info. There is a Schutzhund club in southeast MI if that interests you...
http://www.southmichiganschutzhund.com/


----------



## SJC72 (Apr 5, 2008)

Schutzhund is definitely something that interests me, but unfortunately all the schutzhund clubs in Michigan are just too far away. Thanks for the info, though.


----------

